
Context for the “Ethernet will never work” memo - ColinWright
https://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/1xz13/in_1974_xerox_parc_engineers_invented_ethernet/c043yl0/
======
ColinWright
This is to provide some much-needed context and balance for the submission
here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22517113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22517113)

